# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous trucking technology, Locomation, Inc., Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Locomation, Inc.

locomation.ai/solutions

----------


## Airicist

Locomation teaser

Mar 6, 2019




> Driving the future of autonomous trucking

----------


## Airicist

Wilson Logistics partners with autonomous trucking technology, Locomation!

Mar 11, 2020




> Wilson Logistics partners with Locomation for platooning, autonomous trucking technology. Founder and CEO of Wilson Logistics, Darrel Wilson, is happy to announce that Wilson Logistics has partnered with autonomous technology company, Locomation, for a 3-year pilot of their Autonomous Relay Convoy (ARC) technology. This pilot program will use “human-guided autonomous convoying,” in which two-truck convoys, using one driver in the lead truck, will control the following vehicle, using the company’s fully autonomous, aftermarket technology.
> 
> Our work with Locomation will mark a significant step forward for Wilson Logistics. Not only will we improve our asset utilization and network efficiency, but we’ll make great strides in reducing our energy spending while improving our safety.
> 
> Darrel Wilson touches on the following questions:
> 
> ▪️ What does Autonomous trucking mean?
> ▪️ Will there be a driver in the truck?
> ▪️ Will this affect my job?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"Locomation Develops Autonomous Trucking Risk Management Plan"

October 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

S1E8: Çetin Meriçli, CEO of Locomation - Crazy Hard Robots with Tom Galluzzo

Dec 1, 2021




> Did you know trucks transport over 70% of the nation’s freight? Then, layer on the demands e-commerce puts on the transportation industry, plus the persistent driver shortages, and you have the perfect storm for creating capacity constraints. Are driverless trucks a reality? 
> 
> Self driving trucks will be a reality but this day is not close. There is still a lot of work to be done with the technology to deal with the inconsistencies of the real world. For decades, people have been working on self-driving applications and they have made many improvements and breakthroughs proving this is a difficult problem to solve. 
> 
> Founded in 2018, Locomation in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania is on the path to full autonomy by taking a bite-sized approach to tackling self-driving trucks.
> 
> In this episode of Crazy Hard Robots, Tom chats with Çetin Meriçli, co-founder and CEO of Locomation to learn more about how they are making a positive impact on the transportation industry.

----------


## Airicist2

"Wilson logistics recommits to Locomation’s autonomous trucking solution"
Immediate Efforts to Focus on Optimizing Six South-Central Freight Routes For Autonomy, Followed by Deployment of 1,120 Automated Trucks; Wilson Expects to Capture $524 Million in Revenue and Retain $112 Million in Profit While Reducing GHG Emissions by Up to 22%

March 10, 2022

----------

